# Archer C20i  vs Archer C20



## saurabh_bansal90 (Apr 21, 2017)

Im living in a 1BHK flat on the top floor.

I was currently using Netgear JNR1010 N150 for the past 5 years which started giving me trouble recently.

I have around 8-10 devices which are always connected to the router.

I have also made my desktop system as my media server.

After a lot of research i found the *Archer C20* to be the perfect router.

But the Archer C20i just looks so so more elegant.

Just want to know if the physical presence of the two antennas makes any difference.

Also i had considered buying the D-Link DIR-816 Wireless AC750 (but after reading the reviews it seems it has a lot of issues)

I used to get my WIFi range even at my terrace.(Since i stay at the top floor)

Suggestion of any other router in the budget of 2.2k would also be fine.

Im using Broadband Cable Net (Alfa Mumbai, 5 MPBS)


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 25, 2017)

I bought Archer C50 for around 2.2k on amazon.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2017)

Usually more antennas means more bandwidth(& not more range) which is a must have if no. of devices simultaneously accessing the wifi network is large.


----------

